# Childcare



## cgpope (Aug 2, 2010)

My husband and I and our twin 2 year old daughters will be moving from Dubai, UAE to Niagara, Canada in November. At the moment we both work full time and have a nanny/maid at home to look after the girls. When we go to Canada we'll be looking at the girls going into nursery. We are considering taking our maid/nanny with us as she has been with us since the girls were born and although initially just my husband will be working, it will be both of us in time and we are concerned that if one or both of the children were to get sick, where do we stand with taking time off to care for them if we don't have her? 

Ideally we'd like to not have somebody live in with us but if this is the only option then so be it.

What do other people do about childcare outside nursery, e.g. babysitting and sickness leave?

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## aladywhoknows (Aug 10, 2010)

HI there,

I live in Welland and work in Niagara Falls. My youngest child is in a preschool during the day and my oldest is in school. Many employers are understanding, and if I get a call at work that my child is sick I can just leave. Each employer is different in sick leaves. Some have paid leaves up until a certain amount per year and some are unpaid. My sick days are unpaid, so if I leave at, say, 1pm because my child is sick I only get paid until that time.

When you get settled you can also find an occasional sitter you trust near the daycare your twins will be in who will be willing to pick your children up if they get sick.


----------

